# Xbox Live Popular Activity List



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I figured I would post up the current top played games on XBL, so we can all see what the current popular and most popular titles are. I'll keep this as upto date as I possibly can.

*Updated: October start*

LIVE Activity for week of Sept 20th

Here is a look at LIVE activity for the last week

Xbox 360 Top LIVE Titles (based on UU’s)
1 Halo: Reach 
2 Modern Warfare 2 
3 Halo 3 
4 Call of Duty: WaW 
5 FIFA Soccer 11 Demo 
6 FIFA 10 
7 Call of Duty 4 (Purchase the full game for direct download) 
8 Madden NFL 11 
9 GTA IV (Purchase the full game for direct download) 
10 Red Dead Redemption 
11 Battlefield Bad Co. 2 
12 Gears of War 2 
13 Forza Motorsport 3 (Download the demo) 
14 Left 4 Dead 2 
15 NBA 2K11 Demo 
16 NHL 11 
17 Halo 3: ODST 
18 DEAD RISING 2: CASE ZERO 
19 Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 Demo 
20 NCAA Football 11 

Top Arcade Titles (Full Versions purchased)
1 DEAD RISING 2: CASE ZERO 
2 DeathSpank: Thongs Of Virtue 
3 Plants vs. Zombies 
4 Sonic Adventure 
5 LIMBO 
6 Trials HD 
7 SCOTT PILGRIM VS. THE WORLD: THE GAME 
8 Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter 
9 Castle Crashers 
10 Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light 
11 Alien Breed 2: Assault 
12 Marathon: Durandal 
13 Space Invaders Infinity Gene 
14 Game Room ** 
15 Deadliest Warrior 
16 Monday Night Combat 
17 Shank 
18 UNO 
19 Peggle 
20 Magic: The Gathering 

The above arcade list is based on full versions purchased. 
**Combined sales of all Game Room titles

Top Indie Games (Full Versions purchased)
1 Nuclear Wasteland 
2 MILITARY SNIPER-SIM 3.18 
3 Ricochet Assassin 
4 Baby Maker Extreme 
5 I MAED A GAM3 W1TH Z0MB1ES!!!1 
6 The Impossible Game 
7 Avatar Paintball 
8 Avatar Racedrome 
9 Try Not To Fart 
10 So Many Girls So Little Time 
11 Avatar Onslaught 
12 Avatar Drop 
13 Miner Dig Deep 
14 Avatar Ninja! 
15 Aurelia 
16 Action Arcade Wrestling 
17 Zombie Estate 
18 Head Shot 2 
19 radiangames Inferno 
20 Avatar Showdown 

Games for Windows Top LIVE Titles (based on UU’s)

1 GTA IV 
2 Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II 
3 F1 2010 
4 Colin McRae : Dirt 2 
5 Fallout 3 
6 Street Fighter IV 
7 Bioshock 2 
8 Resident Evil 5 
9 Halo 2 
10 Batman: Arkham Asylum 
11 Red Faction Guerrilla 
12 Gears of War 
13 Tinker 
14 Blacklight: Tango Down 
15 FlatOut UC 
16 Fuel 
17 Battlestations: Pacific 
18 Quantum of Solace 
19 SWTCW: Republic Heroes 
20 Section 8

These lists are based on global unique users connected to Xbox Live or in the case of Arcade and Indie Games, full versions purchased during the week.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

nice addition. I've got to check out forzna people love to play it but I'm a HUGE fan of Dirt 2.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Trials HD is an absolute blast. Give it a spin if you have some MS points laying around. Incredibly addictive and very well done.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Updated


----------



## becq66 (Jul 13, 2011)

i can't wait till i'm online with my xbox. well it is really my sons. But I think that I am way more excited about it


----------

